# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Video CITRICOS (INTERBANK)

## gpacheco

Este es otro de los videos realizados por inform@cción Producciones, gracias al apoyo de INTERBANK, para promocionar el negocio de los cítricos peruanos a nivel internacional. 
Saludos  Temas similares: Video Institucional AGROIDEAS Video ProHass (Institucional 2007) Video IPEH Video PISCO (INTERBANK) Video Uva de Mesa Peruana (Interbank)

----------

